# My new buddy



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

I was on my way to work this morning and stopped at a stop light I looked to my left and saw these guys. I made a quick detour and pulled in. This little one come over to see what I was up to.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2017)

Awesome set.  There is something so cool about foxes!


----------



## BrentC (May 10, 2017)

Lovely shots!  No adults with them?


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Awesome set.  There is something so cool about foxes!



Thanks John. They are cool. I spend about an 1 1/2 hours with them. The mother showed up and let me hang out with them and me being there didn't bother her at all.


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Lovely shots!  No adults with them?


 
Yup there was an adult there.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 10, 2017)

Nice capture.  I like the fourth one in the first set the best.

WesternGuy


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome set.  There is something so cool about foxes!
> ...


I'm glad you had adult supervision!


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice capture.  I like the fourth one in the first set the best.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Nice set. Beautiful creature. Did our pet them?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 10, 2017)

Great set of a beautiful animal.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 10, 2017)

Great set love the last one of the first set


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. Beautiful creature. Did our pet them?


 
Thanks. It got to about 5ft and then I scared it away because I don't want it to get used to people.


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Great set of a beautiful animal.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (May 10, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set love the last one of the first set


 
Thanks Jr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2017)

Wall hangers for sure. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## goooner (May 11, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 11, 2017)

These are fantastic!! were you late for work?lol


----------



## zombiesniper (May 11, 2017)

Excellent sets.
Fourth photo of set one is nominated for POTM.


----------



## mhardy (May 11, 2017)

Absolutely awesome set..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 11, 2017)

Poor Mama looks so gaunt from nursing and feeding them, doesn't she? Those little ones look absolutely healthy  though from her efforts.


----------



## baturn (May 11, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## Gary A. (May 11, 2017)

Wow!  I am definitely moving to Maine.  Good stuff and I compliment you on scaring them.


----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wall hangers for sure. Beautiful creatures.





goooner said:


> Great set.





mhardy said:


> Absolutely awesome set..





baturn said:


> Great set!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> These are fantastic!! were you late for work?lol



Thanks. Ha ha nope I'm self employed


----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent sets.
> Fourth photo of set one is nominated for POTM.



Thank. I appreciate the nomination


----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Poor Mama looks so gaunt from nursing and feeding them, doesn't she? Those little ones look absolutely healthy  though from her efforts.



Ya shes losing the winter coat. There are 7 pups so shes working hard


----------



## MSnowy (May 11, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wow!  I am definitely moving to Maine.  Good stuff and I compliment you on scaring them.



Thanks. ya couple of them where a little to brave for their own good


----------

